# What is Neat and Workmanlike, and are there any hazards here?



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*All NEIS Standards are Approved by ANSI.*


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Jeeze... just a wee bit of paint contamination, huh? 



YES!the NECA and ANSI standards are a help to our industry. Lacking individual company standards of practice, we need documents like these to keep the QUALITY of our work product up. The NEC makes sure it's safe. The other documents enhance the safety and ensure the quality.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Somebody once said, I do not know what it is, but I know it when I see it. I believe this statement was related to ****! Sloppy work is the **** of our industry and while we might have some at home we sure do not want to see it on the job site.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

dunt no wot yu meen. luks ok to me.It wurks dunt it.



Frank


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Yuk. Just plain yuk.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

If i ever see that breaker box loaded with paint inside of it.

I will just backcharge to the painter whom they did not use the common sense.

majorty of my time i always find good cover and let painter get it done in proper way and they knew that if i find bunch of paint i can just backcharge for either clean up all the wires or replace the box i just can't have that kind of excuse to leave all the paint in there


Merci , Marc


----------



## srijarhead (Apr 14, 2007)

It May work but it looks like a sack of ----


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The picture is of an older panel from the looks of it. Westinghouse breakers or maybe murray ones in there. This paint job might have happened long after the electrician left town. His wire management methods are less than perfect.
Standards are good, but those are quite a number of documents listed above. If you are an electrical contractor, are your competetors reading those issues as well?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

It looks like the panel was painted before the breakers were installed.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Abandoned wiring should be removed!*

From Joe Tedesco's Meter Horrors:

http://www.themeterguy.com/photogallery/looped.jpg


----------



## sguinn (Nov 19, 2007)

Joe Tedesco said:


> *All NEIS Standards are Approved by ANSI and some are references in the NEC. Do they help the industry?*
> 
> NECA 1-2006 Good Workmanship in Electrical Construction (ANSI)
> What about this picture as per 110.12(C)? :laughing:


 
I wonder if any EI's out there have turned anyone down for 110.12 (NEC)?


----------

